# Feral fursonas needed!



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm writing something now (still need some characters) called "The Wrong Way Home". The story is about my character, Loki, attempting to find a place where he belongs. The characters should be feral due to the story's accessibility factor, as well as the fact that I really don't feel like making up an excuse to have furry characters. xD 

The story is set up in parts instead of traditional chapters due to the fact that I'd like this to be an evolving story, where I post a part, get suggestions or requests for the next part, and then write it with some sort of interaction from the readers. So in other words, *you *help me tell the story!

Form to fill (please post it in this thread instead of PMing the description). I'll need about 10 characters, though that number is variable to change depending on what suggestions are made for the story once I start it.

*Name*: (Please no accent marks or 5-word long names)
*Age*: (For example, if the anthro form is 15, type "15 (human age)" Otherwise feral/animal age)
*Species*: (Prefer "real" animals)
*Sex*: (I think you know what to do here.)

*Appearance*: (Picture and/or detailed description. Be sure to include markings, scars, eye color, fur color, build, etc.)

*Behavior*: (None of this "mean fiery but cares about his friends" stuff. I'm looking for a detailed account of their behavior, any phobias, odd habits, likes and dislikes, etc.)

*Anything Else*: (Everything else that you feel needs to be included.)

Edit: Two things to keep in mind. This is not nor will it ever be porn. Don't suggest it. Romance is fine. Porn? No. And if more than one "Shadow the black wolf with red markings" appears, it'll be first come first served.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't feel like offering up any of my characters at this time, but you're free to adopt any of the generic creatures I've drawn if you need inspiration:

Example ("Random animals & creatures" at the lower-left) :
http://stratadrake.deviantart.com/art/2008-Sketchdump-In-Review-108043368


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's Me!

*Name:* Shouden
*Age:* Technically he's 206 in human years, but for the purpose of the story we can say he's 6 in wolf years if you want. 
*Specie:* Wolf
*Sex:* male

*Appearance:* He has chocolate brown fur with a tan belly and tan freckles in his mane. He has deep green eyes. He's tall for a wolf (about 3 and a half feet a the shoulders) and he has a hole in the side of his chest where a spear once pierced his heart.


*Behavior:* Very prideful and always willing to lead. Has a deep respect for other creatures and would rather befriend more animals than fight with them. He also has a very high pain tolerance, which usually gives him the edge in a fight. He's smart and wise. He hates hunters. Hates dogs. Loves to ride horseback. He has a deep sense of honor and doesn't like to put himself in situations where his honor would be jeopardized. He loves to play and have a good time, though. um....that's really all I can think of at them moment.

*Anything Else:* Can't think of anything thing else.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Shouden, you're in. Strata, I'll take a look but I can't guarantee I'll use anything. If I do then I'll let you know.

Just so everyone knows, you'll be mentioned in the description (to avoid copyright stuff and to thank you for providing the character.)


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2009)

Great! You're welcome and thanks.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 31, 2009)

I still need more characters, but I've starting brainstorming ideas. Remember, this is interactive. Got an idea? Post it! (Just keep the main plot in mind.)


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Strata, I'll take a look but I can't guarantee I'll use anything. If I do then I'll let you know.


I have many 'feral' characters as-is, but I'm too attached to most of them to offer them up for adoption.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 31, 2009)

As much as I've seen people do this, I've always wanted to challenge them with an addition born from strands.

So here's someone:

*Name*: Nous Ciel ("Amoureux")
*Age*: 7
*Species*: Canis latrans
*Sex*: Male

*Appearance*: Light brown base, silver-gray coat, white underbelly, brown eyes (like a coyote). No special markings, no interesting physical features

*Behavior*: Solitary dreamer often described by having his head in the clouds. He has a perpetual self-affirmed positive attitude wrought from a passive curiosity. He is playful but not entirely dependable, and he knows it keeping his promises to a minimum. Non-confrontational often seeking life over pride or honor. Not one to be described as a very pragmatic fellow perhaps even a little obsessed with grandeur. His knowledge centers around the wilderness, bent under his own perception. He limits himself to himself in that sort of eccentric manner. It would not be hard to say he loses himself in his own little world.

*Anything Else*: He likes to climb and he loves grapes. They tingle his tongue so.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 1, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I have many 'feral' characters as-is, but I'm too attached to most of them to offer them up for adoption.


Alright...in that case I may use one as an inspiration for another character (which will be noted if I do when I start writing).

@ Xipoid: despite not following a small rule in the OP, I'll still accept your character. Thank you!


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 1, 2009)

Placebo said:


> @ Xipoid: despite not following a small rule in the OP, I'll still accept your character. Thank you!



Was it the "Here's me" clause? I wished to omit that part because the character is not actually a representation of me or is a "fursona" that I am aware of.


----------



## Elessara (Apr 1, 2009)

*Name*: Elessara
*Age*: 22 "human" years?

*Anything Else*: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2034573

I would highly appreciate that there is some kind of notation that this critter is MINE. ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 1, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Was it the "Here's me" clause? I wished to omit that part because the character is not actually a representation of me or is a "fursona" that I am aware of.


Ah, okay. I think I'll drop that anyway.



Elessara said:


> *Name*: Elessara
> *Age*: 22 "human" years?
> 
> *Anything Else*: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2034573
> ...


Of course, I plan to link everyone in the description as the story is written. And you're in.


----------



## Elessara (Apr 1, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Ah, okay. I think I'll drop that anyway.
> 
> 
> Of course, I plan to link everyone in the description as the story is written. And you're in.


 
I'll come up with a much better description of her behavior and background too if you like... I've been needing to get her story in writing anyway... 0.o


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 1, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I'll come up with a much better description of her behavior and background too if you like... I've been needing to get her story in writing anyway... 0.o


I'd just need some more behavior stuffs. Just keep in mind that this story is in a different setting than the background for you character, probably. *nodnod*


----------



## Elessara (Apr 1, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I'd just need some more behavior stuffs. Just keep in mind that this story is in a different setting than the background for you character, probably. *nodnod*


 
Well, I'd expect that much ~_^


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Alright...in that case I may use one as an inspiration for another character (which will be noted if I do when I start writing).



Well, I don't know what kind of geographic setting you're aiming for, but here's a profile based on one of my characters:

Specie: Spotted hyena
Gender: Male
Age: Young/mid adult
Appearance: Mostly typical coloring, but body colors are reversed i.e. dark with light spots.  He has received and recovered from several injuries, which are no longer visible through his fur.

Background:  The top male in the hyenas' female-dominated social order, and as such he could be allowed to court any of the females, even the matriarch (even though she would not court back).  However, the matriarch was killed by an outsider, a rival female who subsequently took over the pack, killed the cubs and beat the rest into submission.  He couldn't challenge her directly due to the injuries she gave him, so he courted and challenged the other females instead so they would challenge the new matriarch.  They did, but it only resulted in their deaths as well.  Meanwhile, he was able to recover from his injuries and ultimately take the injured matriarch down himself.  The other males scattered for other packs, leaving him more or less alone.  He believes he did the right thing, but still feels responsible (and a bit guilty) for the destruction of his pack.

Behavior:  He is instinctively deferential to other females, regardless of species.  He doesn't socialize well, but nonetheless forms strong social bonds over time.


----------



## Elessara (Apr 4, 2009)

As far as mine goes... she is highly charismatic but she happily lives in the forests and jungles as kind of a hermit... save for one black panther with raven wings... (she stills has friends, is extremly playful and is not mean or rude to anyone (as long as they don't deserve it) she just would rather be spending her time keeping her watchfull eye over her home land) she is also very active with the going ons around her in the forests and jungles. She is a very excitable, happy and just plain crazy but is quick to turn cold if felt betrayed. She is wise beyond her years and many have went on tireless journeys to seek out her knowledge.

Hummm... Thats the best kind of description I can come with with out going into detail about her background or the black panther with raven wings...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2009)

Alrighty Strata, you're in. 

Elessara, do you want to write a description for the panther character?

I still would like 2 or 3 more before I start. :3


----------

